# red footed tort



## Abbey (Jan 22, 2010)

i am looking for my first tortoise. i have done a lot of research an i think that a red foot would be my best match. 
i am looking for a young or even hatchling tortoise.
or a breeder near wisconsin who i could get in contact with.
thanks
abbey


----------



## Nay (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi Abbey, welcome to the forum!! Great place to get info and great first choice. RedFoots are a blast. I have 4 myself. I would just maybe suggest that you read a lot about hatchings, they seem to be so vulnerable and you can have so much fun with less worry with an older one. Watch Craigs List etc and who knows what will turn up. And if you do get a hatching there is so much help anyway.
Good Luck.
Na


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 22, 2010)

Welcome! What type of set up do you have prepared? Always get everything together before you get the tort so they have an appropriate place to go home too  Redfoots are awesome torts!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Abbey:








to the forum!!


----------



## Abbey (Jan 23, 2010)

i am planning to start with a 3.5' by 4.5' cage giving me just under 16 square feet. using 2x12"s as the walls and possibly covering that with something if that would be best. and i will definatly will have the setup built before getting a tort. i have been reading different posts and multiple care sheets for a few months and will continue to do so, i understand the importance of research as i also keep saltwater fish. I don't think i will be getting a redfooted friend until about april or may, i was just hoping to get in contact with a few breeders.
thanks for all of your warm welcomes and help
Abbey


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 23, 2010)

Have you read Terry's redfoot care sheets? They are the "standard" in redfoot care. http://www.turtletary.com/redfootcare.htm


----------



## Abbey (Feb 4, 2010)

yes i have


----------



## terryo (Feb 4, 2010)

Welcome Abbey! If you do your homework, Red Foots make the greatest pets. I guess I'm just partial. lol


----------

